# Finally have pix!!!



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/626608
check it out let me know...... i dont have pix of the engine i havent up loaded it ill keep you guys posted


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah looks great.... Those seats match your car real good.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

NIIICE! :thumbup: 

also like the seats.......they look comfy..............


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

very original :thumbup:X2



(check out my B14)


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

very nice, your seats go good with your ride man...


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

its awasome! looks good all around

oh tom, you and your shamelss self promotion


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

mzanubis said:


> oh tom, you and your shamelss self promotion


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

very nice.. keep an eye out at www.liuspeedtuning.com for the stealth gear.. we MAYBE get some more in.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

thanx for the good feed back guys its been a year and a 1/2 so far so good i want to get se-r skirts and do a custom carbon fiber lip in the front and that it as far as cosmetics goes. the seats are real nice they gave them to me for free and i welded the brakets i have a set of se-r seats if any one is interisted


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Wow, those are some nice seats. Car looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

agreed
nice seats
what are they?

car looks good


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Every one is fixed on the seats! yeah they are bad ass and the best part is that they were FREE! its in my sig they are stock 7th Genaration Celica seats my friend got some RECAROS and he gave them to me for welding his brakets on to his new seats. welded the brakets my self if any one needs some instructions on how i did it i will be more then happy to help. but yeah im trying to see if i can get the back seats re upholsterd or if im just going to remove them.... their is a wrecked civic in the junkyard with a carbon fiber hood its cracked in the front so i might be getting that and and putting it in the back hole where the seats fold. once again thanks for the feed back..... ( not bad for a 17 year old's 1st car and no mommy and daddy paying for anything car related )


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

engine pics?


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

coming soon...... lol


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.


----------



## 95sentradude (Mar 1, 2004)

*cool ass ride*



Bryan200sx said:


> coming soon...... lol


your ride looks tight boss especially the seats. Nice touch with the lights


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice car! Now when the heck are they going to make headlights like yours for the 00+ sentras? Very clean man, very clean. :thumbup: 

toMmy fiZo


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

tommy fizo they do it called the exalta headlight it not a direct fit but it requires some massive modifications.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^nice, but im not a big fan of the grill... but everything else is awesome esp the seats


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nice ride!!!


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Engine Bay pix are up they are Pre nitrous install


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

looks really good!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice car! What I am curious about is the TV above the head unit. Where did you get that, who makes it and how much did it cost? With all the time I spend in my cars (45k a year) that would be awesome to have!


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> Nice car! What I am curious about is the TV above the head unit. Where did you get that, who makes it and how much did it cost? With all the time I spend in my cars (45k a year) that would be awesome to have!


i could give u all the specs as to how i wired it and stuff i know i paid less then $200 with for the TV shiped to my house u need to keep your stock radio brakets to install it i had i hooked up to my PS-2 the whole set up minus the PS-2 was like around $250 and i wired it my self.

I got a quick question guys its been on my mind a while i was thinking of painting my rims or powder coating them. i was going to paint all the spokes gun metal while still leaving the poished lip i think it goes well w/ my color contrast and if i ever get a carbonfiber hood it will look sweet. thanks once agian for all the great coments!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i like the seats.
what brand is the flip out tv?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Just notice that you got Phoenix Gold, my kind of a guy  
your subs and your amp look almost the same as mine.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

The T.V. has no brand but it looked awsome and it was a TFT. Phoenix Gold is the shit is pounds alot harder then the 3 JL audio 12's and its only 2 12's pretty impressive. i have the gains at 1/2 on the amp and i have the head unit at -8 bass because its too much. the TV is no longer in because i traded it for my KYB's 2 a friend.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

where did you get the TV ? Ebay and for how much, i used to have Icon-TV but it wasn't a flip out, now i want a not too expensive flip out tv.
You're correct on the PG subs & amp, they kick nice and hard, the gain on the amp is like 1/2 as well, and my head unit is set to -12 bass. I just got myself a Memphis line driver to boost the volt output of the head unit so the subs should sound even louder.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> where did you get the TV ? Ebay and for how much, i used to have Icon-TV but it wasn't a flip out, now i want a not too expensive flip out tv.
> You're correct on the PG subs & amp, they kick nice and hard, the gain on the amp is like 1/2 as well, and my head unit is set to -12 bass. I just got myself a Memphis line driver to boost the volt output of the head unit so the subs should sound even louder.


http://www.mp3playerstore.com/

thats where i got the TV. im not a real bass head im even concidering selling one of the 12's and the amp for an amp w/ less watts so i could get sum extra cash for turbo parts


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cool


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

sum new pix are up thanx 4 looking


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

car looks good, one thing tho, i would recommend getting the black stealth crystal clear corners to match the halos. I think Liu will start selling them again for like $95 shipped if im not mistaken.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

when ever i get bored ill just custom make them like i did the ones i have now the pictures dont do them justice they are real nice looking in person but i will change them for sure when i get bored.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hehe, cool


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Looks sweet dude! Nice job! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

very original, car looks great, and as far as the rims I would powder coat the spokes gun metal like you said. It would go nicely with the look of the car :thumbup:


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

cleanb14 said:


> very original, <A TITLE="Click for more information about car" STYLE="text-decoration: none; border-bottom: medium solid green;" HREF="http://search.targetwords.com/u.search?x=5977|1||||cars|AA1VDw">car</A> looks great, and as far as the rims I would powder coat the spokes gun metal like you said. It would go nicely with the look of the car :thumbup:


thats my summer project among other projects......


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hey in your sig. it says you got nos, did you have to prep your engine for that?


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

****NITROUS ( please dont use the the word NOS thats a company what you are refering to is nitrous) 

very little, colder plugs and for every 25 shot thats -1 degree on your timing

you could run the nitrous stock if you wanted too. but its prefered to have intake and exhaust and headers to let the engine breathe better and you do have more gains when you have those bolts on


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

well... you do have nitrus oxide system dont you? therefore you do have nos
and by the way i didn't say NOS i said nos.


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

looks nice :thumbup:


----------

